# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  أبرز اتجاهات موضة خريف شتاء 2012 2013

## دموع الغصون

تعرفى اليوم على أبرز اتجاهات موضة خريف شتاء 2012 2013 وتتميز موضة هذا الموسم بالتنوع الغنى فى الانماط التى تناسب الجميع حيث ظهر الاسلوب الكلاسيكى العريق مثل النمط الباروك الذى تميز بة العصور الوسطى والجلود واستمرار اللفستان القصير الاحمر ولمعرفة المذيد تابعينا تستمر موضة الجلود هذا الموسم بقوة وهى من الانماط التى يتمز بها اجواء الشتاء والخريف ولم تقتصر على الاسود بل ضمت درجات ملونة وغنية كالاصفر



 


 

موضة الفستان الاحمر القصير
بأنوثة ساحرة ظهر الفستان الاحمر القصير فى كثير من عروض الازياء وجاء لكل مصمم بصمتة الخاصة للفستان الاحمر القصير ولتختارى منها مايناسبك ويناسب اسلوبك 
 
موضة الباروك
سيطر النمط او الاسلوب الباروك Baroque على كثير من عروض ازياء هذا الموسم وهو اسلوب فنى عريق تميزت بة العصور الوسطى وهو يحمل الكثير من الاناقة الثقيلة الكلاسيكية
 
موضة المظهر الرجولى
يظل المظهر الرجولى مستمر معنا هذا الموسم فاخذ طابع جذاب يميز المراة بطابع خاص وقد ظهر فى كثير من الازياء السروال والقميص والجاكيت المتحرر باطار انوثى من السحر والغموض

 
موضة الطابع العسكرى
يرتبط دائما الطابع العسكرى بموسم الشتاء والخريف فاهتم المصميمن هذا الموسم باعطاء العروض بصمة واضحة من الطابع العسكرى بنكهة مليئة بالجاذبية والاناقة

 
موضة الكنزات التريكو
لاجواء من الراحة والدفء فى خزانتك هذا الموسم استمرت موضة الكنزات التريكو لتكتمل بها اناقتك التى لايمكن ان تكتمل بدونها بانماط واشكال تتناسب مع الجميع

 
موضة النمط القوطى
بنفحات الخريف والشتاء القارس تتربع موضة النمط القوطى الذى يتميز باللون الاسود بمختلف انماطة من معاطف وسراويل جلدية  الذى تاخذ طابع كلاسيكى من العصر القوطى 

 موضة المعطف الضخم
لاتترددى هذا الموسم فى اقتناء المعطف الضخم فسوف ترينة كثيرا فى كثير من عروض الازياء العالمية بطابع انيق غامض ملئ بالتميز يشبة المعطف العسكرى البولندى التى يتميز بالضخامة والاناقة الاخاذة

----------


## فيروز

والله وقربت الشتوية
شو مشتاقة لـالشتا وكتير

----------


## دموع الغصون

آها والله كتير مشتاقين للشتا والبرد والمطر 
مشكورة " فيروز " على المرور

----------

